# All Over Print � How Do They Do It?



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

*All Over Print – How Do They Do It?*

Hello again!

We have already talked about many printing techniques, such as screen printing, embroidery and DTG. Today's time to talk about *All Over Print*! 

Learn about the benefits, the method, how does it works, which fabric should you use, price and more!

All the information you need to know about All Over Print is here! --> *http://printso.me/AOPrinting*










Hope this is useful to you!


----------

